# Litoria Infrafrenata



## reptilife (Feb 17, 2011)

White-Lipped Tree Frogs.

I have never keprt this species but would very much like to!

Most care-sheets on the www are simply a renamed GTF sheet.

Are they really "just the same" to keep?

Surely there are some minor idiosyncrasies I should be aware of?


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh they are so skittish require higher temps, Croak much louder, are said to breed easier and there is so little detailed info on them online.

I think in some states they require a higher permit but I am unsure as in South Australia you don't need a permit.

Oh and you need a tank 90 cm or higher as they have a tendency to jump to high and hit their heads.

For instance many juvie frogs get brown spots on the back that looks like some kind of skin condition but it is just natural patterning can't tell you how great that would have been to know before I got mine.


----------



## reptilife (Feb 18, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Oh they are so skittish require higher temps, Croak much louder, are said to breed easier and there is so little detailed info on them online.
> 
> I think in some states they require a higher permit but I am unsure as in South Australia you don't need a permit.
> 
> ...



Thanks DB for the reply.

Anyone else had any experiences with WLTF they can share?


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

Jinin ha a thread about his and his problems with them.


----------



## ozziepythons (Feb 19, 2011)

They require UV light or reptile specific calcium supplement as juveniles or they often develop MBD, where their bones can deform quite badly. A source of UV also brings out the bright green in their colouration, making them more desirable captive frogs.


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 19, 2011)

I have found that during the time they have UV on they go brown and then at night with the lights off they go a vivid green might just be mine though.






There you can see the brown patterning which has disappeared now.


----------

